# Do You like Harp/Harmonica ?



## Albert Maksimov (Jul 9, 2007)

*Dear Friends,

My name is Albert Maksimov.
I am chromatic harmonica player from Ukraine. 
I am a chairman of the Ukraine Harmonica Assotiation and director/conductor of the harmonica course at Kiev Harmonica Club. Classical music, jazz, blues. Composer. 
In 2006 I recordered first Harmonica CD in the history of Ukraine.This CD named "Not Only Jazz".

I`d like do some Poll about your opinion.

Thank you very much!*
Yours,
Albert Maksimov *My Music* http://www.myspace.com/notonlyjazzyahoocom


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to TC, Albert ... 

My dad used to play the harmonica ... for his own amusement and others amazement  only. 
He used to play the concert tuba, too ... then came dentures ... clanck ... the rest is history ... lol

Is the harmonica ever a featured solo instrument accompanied by an orchestra or band?


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

One of the best aspects of playing blues-related music live is to hear and improvise with a really good blues harp player. I've been very fortunate to play over 100 gigs with *Jason **Kerry*, of Yorkshire, England, whose talent covered for my lack thereof. When there's energy, invention and a blues feel it can be a fine instrument.


----------



## Albert Maksimov (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, but Harmonica is not only BLUES, and so is not only JAZZ...

*My Music*http://www.myspace.com/notonlyjazzyahoocom


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

The harmonica can add some very nice color to almost any piece. If you dont believe me, listen to the main titles from The Reivers by John Williams (also a beautiful solo).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

No, I like Banjo better


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the glass harmonica.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Krummhorn said:


> Is the harmonica ever a featured solo instrument accompanied by an orchestra or band?


There are several harmonica concertos, most notably by Villa-Lobos, Arnold, and Spivakovsky.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have not heard a harmonica concerto, but do like judicious use of harmonica in blues.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> There are several harmonica concertos, most notably by Villa-Lobos, Arnold, and Spivakovsky.


I've heard the Villa-Lobos' concerto a lot these days, is a good one.


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

Krummhorn said:


> Is the harmonica ever a featured solo instrument accompanied by an orchestra or band?


RVW's Romance for Harmonica is pretty OK as well. I like to imagine the old man tooting away in his study on the thing as he worked out the piece.


----------

